# Can You Help Settle A Difference Of Opinion?



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

When we came back from Peterborough we checked the tread on our tyres. All legal, but rear wheels have lost little tread.
Question is should we

ME put back ones on front and vice versa, keep spare as spare

JOHN put the spare on the front with one of the rear wheels 8O 8O :roll: :evil: one front on the back and one of the old back ones, saving 5th wheel for spare :!: :!: :!: 
This will give different treads on each wheel a recipe for disaster in my opinion. My dad (a haulier) must be turning in his grave.
John has estimated that, with the mileage we have done, the present tyres if rotated back to front should last for another year at our present usage.

Sue


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Shame you didn't make this a poll, but I'm with you Sue. Mixed treads are a no-no for me.

Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mileage*

What mileage are the tyres ?
Single or twin wheel axle at the rear? (assuming it is not a tag)
How old are the tyres?
Are they summer, all-season or winter tyres?
Are they Directional?
Are they all the same Brand and Model?

If you search the internet, you will see how best to rotate standard 5 wheels and tyres.

Things are different for the type(s) of tyres you may or may not have.

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Personally I would move the rears to the front. Most fitting stations will insist on putting new ones to the rear anyway. This way you're more likely to wear the old ones out first and before the side walls deteriorate


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

camallison said:


> Shame you didn't make this a poll, but I'm with you Sue. Mixed treads are a no-no for me.
> 
> Colin


Ditto the hotch potch of tread depths is a recipe for disaster as each wheel will have different braking characteristics - especially in the wet.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Leave as they are and you will probably get away with only having to purchase two instead of four.

Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Mileage*



teemyob said:


> What mileage are the tyres ?
> Single or twin wheel axle at the rear? (assuming it is not a tag)
> How old are the tyres?
> Are they summer, all-season or winter tyres?
> ...


Fiat Ducato 21500 miles from new,
same brand and model (continental camper i think, but van is in storage so can't, check)
from chassis no base vehicle is 3 years old hope the tyres aren't 2 years older than that.
Single wheels at the rear.
Wear is even on the tyres, ie both fronts and both rears, but fronts more worn.
Don't understand the Directional bit, but they go in the direction i point if that helps :wink: 
Am aware of how to rotate wheels and tyres, father was a haulage contractor, dammed good mechanic and i was a tomboy and spent most of my formative years in the garage with him. Don't know why it didn't enter my head to rotate when we got the van.
Keep the answers coming.

Sue


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We had exactly the same discussion 1 month ago. In the end the female half of Easyriders won.

We went for 4 new tyres, keep the best of the rest for a spare.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I deal with tyres in a very simplistic way. The amount of rubber which attaches my 3.85 tonne motorhome to the road is probably not much larger than the sole of my shoe.

With that thought in mind I make sure that the tyres are in first class condition, not worth risking it when your expensive pride and joy, your lives and those of others are taken into consideration.

I have just changed a perfectly good looking set of Michelins, 5 years old with loads of tread left for a new set of tyres with advice from Teemyob (thanks Trev), as I religiously follow the advice to renew after 5 years, even if they look in good condition.

Mike


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I know nothing. 

But, I would go to a tyre place and have all worn tires properly replaced. 

Can you put a price on your own safety?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i know the technical answer is to put the newbies to the rear, but i've had 2 x blowouts to the rear and to be honest not a problem to handle would not like a blow out to the front so always keep the best at the front , the rear only go in straight lines the twisting & turning is the front???


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rugbyken said:


> the rear only go in straight lines the twisting & turning and churning is the front???


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I always thought that left and right side tyres should match.... wear, tread, make etc.
I also believed that the front wheels were the most important and should have the best tread as they always steer and usually provide the driving traction, whereas the back wheels carry the greatest load and should have a tread that stops them going sideways.
I could be wrong of course!
Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

If you want to rotate them, put the back on the front.

N/S rear to front.

But without seeing the tyres and knowing the exact age, condition etc. I can't be sure. I would also be looking at getting them changed within the next 12-18 months.

If you have had the vehicle 3 years, they will be older than that.

If you buy at the right time, you will buy at the right price.

As many Top Quality tyre Brands are sourced from Europe, Japan & USA (Continental, Michelin, Vredestein, GoodYear, Falken, Toyo, Yokohama to name just a few).

Best to buy when the £ is high.

Consider now that commercial rates are above €1.20 to a £ and that not that long ago you were getting much less!.

If you are buying Winter Tyres, buy them at the end of summer or beginning of Autumn. Not the end of Autumn or in Winter.

TM


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Had van 2 1/2 years, bought new, 7.5mm tread on rear, 4mm on front, all tyres in good condition, no cracks visible, even tread. 
Not sure about the winter tyres yet, but we have been abroad in the snow, so is something to consider.
No doubt that will spark another thread :lol: 

Sue


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Always have the best on the front wheels ...max grip for steering.

Cross swap front to rear and monitor the condition of them all ...any new tyres go on the front.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I know what tyre dealers say about always fitting new tyres to the rear. thats to provide the most grip and stop the rear end "stepping out of line" if you corner too enthusiastically  

But my view with a motorhome would be that as its the front wheels that do all the power delivery, (unless of course its RWD like mine) its the front wheels that do all the steering, and its the front wheels that do the vast majority of the braking THATS where I want the best tyres thank you!!! 

In fact the back wheels are really only there to stop the tow-bar dragging on the ground and keep the bed level at night!! 

No one with a MH is likely to get anywhere near the grip limit of the REAR tyres :lol: just think how much body roll there would be FIRST!!! A far more likely scenario is that you will want all the grip available to stop with when something comes off the roofrack of the numpty in front when you are on the motorway    

So if it was MY vehicle I would swop front to rear. Even though its RWD I would want the best tyres on the front wheels, I can always get towed off a camp pitch but If I have run up the a** of another vehicle 'cos my front tyres are worn then I wont get to the point of needing to be towed off in the first palce will I ?? 

If you want to buy new tyres fit 'em on the FRONT wheels for the above reasons and bin the most worn pair!!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

With 4mm on the front, and heading into "summer" I wouldn't do anything.

I believe brand new tyres are not very grippy, and need a couple of hundred miles to wear off some sort of coating before they perform as you would expect. That is certainly true on motorbike tyres, and is as far as I know why new tyres are always fitted to the rear. After that few hundred miles then do what you like.

A you tube video posted in a winter tyre thread here showed what happens if you have grippy tyres on the front and not on the back while braking, the vehicle tries to swap ends even braking in a straight line. Not cool.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> Hiya
> 
> A you tube video posted in a winter tyre thread here showed what happens if you have grippy tyres on the front and not on the back while braking, the vehicle tries to swap ends even braking in a straight line. Not cool.


Thats why vehicles such as motor homes are fitted with sophisticated load sensing valves in the braking system (to limit the amount of braking effort given by the rear wheels depending on the load being carried on the rear axle) AND they also have ABS to prevent the wheels from locking up and enabling you to steer out of trouble.

If there was that much of an issue as soon as you swerve (using ABS) and the wheels are out of line your vehicle is going to try and "swap ends" which they clearly dont.

Most newer vehicles are also fitted with some form of stability control system to further prevent end swopping!!

So are you saying its better to have tyres right at the legal limit on the front and brand new (having done a few hundred miles to get the release agent off first) on the back??

Bearing in mind the often proven fact that tyres with better tread will stop you much quicker in the wet than those at the legal limit of 1.6mm tread.

That doesnt really seem to make sense does it?? (fitting the better tyres on then rear that is)


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Thats why vehicles such as motor homes are fitted with sophisticated load sensing valves in the braking system (to limit the amount of braking effort given by the rear wheels depending on the load being carried on the rear axle) AND they also have ABS to prevent the wheels from locking up and enabling you to steer out of trouble.
> 
> If there was that much of an issue as soon as you swerve (using ABS) and the wheels are out of line your vehicle is going to try and "swap ends" which they clearly dont.
> 
> ...


4mm isn't at the legal limit though?

And I have no idea if the vehicle in question has the sort of stabilising cleverness you refer too.

If as you suggest the vehicle had 1.6mm on the front no-one would say put new tyres on the rear instead obviously, but that isn't the question.

With tread depths as described by the OP I don't see a major benefit in swapping things around at this moment in time.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> I know nothing.
> 
> But, I would go to a tyre place and have all worn tires properly replaced.
> 
> Can you put a price on your own safety?


Heather, all tyres well within legal limits, even doing the mileage we have already done the tyres presently on the front would be legal for another year or so. those presently on the back have lost very little tread.
My initial query was because i feel it would compromise my safety having differing tyre tread depths on all 4 wheels. 
We may buy one tyre, put the spare and the new tyre on the front and those presently on the front on the back. keeping one of the other tyres as a spare.
If I had the facilities i would swap the wheels round myself, should be a bit easier than on a TK Bedford


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why vehicles such as motor homes are fitted with sophisticated load sensing valves in the braking system (to limit the amount of braking effort given by the rear wheels depending on the load being carried on the rear axle) AND they also have ABS to prevent the wheels from locking up and enabling you to steer out of trouble.
> ...


Major benefits of swapping round. if applicable, better tyres on the drive wheels. Our van is less than 3 years old and has the safety features as described by Mr Plodd. At the rate of wear the front tyres will need to be changed in less than a year, by swapping round we hope to delay the need to purchase new tyres for a bit longer. 
Whatever we decide, the best treads, whether new or from the rear will be going on the front. We also have a motorbike so are aware of new tyre issues for them.
Thanks to all for your help, a nice lively discussion.

Sue


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I would just replace the fronts as long as spare is not nearing replacement due to age.
Tread depth differences dont really matter except that there should not be more than 3-4mm difference between tyres on same axle.
Other considerations when swapping wheels around are that tyre experts say that tyres that have remained in same position for long time develop handling and wear characteristics specific to that position, ie. front wheel steers rear wheel stays straight.When wheels are moved around this can affect handling.Mind you does this apply to Motorhome ??


----------

